# Kegels and cramps



## bhappy3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Really, this is for the ladies...

I started working out hard in the gym around the beginning of the year. I drive a school van and decided in my driving time that I would do some kegels along the way, to strengthen those muscles too. I used to get debilitating cramps when I got my period. I always had to take advil and lay on the sofa for an hour or two when I got it. Since I started working the kegels... wow... no more cramps!! I can't believe it! I wish I had known this ten years ago! 

I wish I could attest to what they are doing for my sex life, but since that's non existent now, I can't. Maybe someone else can...? 

Just wanted to share my finding in case someone else out there could benefit from it. Ain't it fun being a woman?! =)


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

the title of your post made me cringe a little. kegels and cramps in the same thought makes me cringe. lol

i do kegels and i havent had alleviation with cramps. maybe i dont do it often enough, though.


----------



## Kerry (Jan 9, 2009)

i rarely do kegels, but am intrigued by your results for cramps.

how often do you do them?

thanks!


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

ok thick brunette here - whats kegels.


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

it's when you squeeze your vaginal muscles together, you know , sometimes you squeeze your man's love rod, when he is still inside? Sorry for the TMI people! LOL..

They're the same muscles that you can use to stop yourself from going pee. I did them while I was preggers, but haven't thought of doing them to stop cramps... neat idea!


----------



## bhappy3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Kerry... I drive kids to and from school five days/week, so I do them when I think of it while I'm driving, which ends up being pretty often, actually. I put a little reminder in my van so I would be more prone to remember. 

I can't say with 100% certainty that doing the kegels was the answer to my problem, but I've been doing them for three months, and for the past two periods, I've been pain free. If you think about it though, it's strengthening the muscles in there, and the reason we get cramps is our cervix opening. So a stronger muscle would help to alleviate the pain? I dunno, just a thought. I just had cramps for all my life when I got my period, and all of a sudden, when I start doing them, the next two visitors I got were pain free. Big coincidence. 

Justean... there are a TON of benefits from doing these exercises! Even men can do them! As for women, it can help big time with incontinence, it can help to keep our bladders in place when we age, it can help intensify orgasms, helps pregnancy issues, and on and on. 

Here's a site I found that goes over the benefits to men and women.... 

Max Performance Training, Kegel, Kegel Exercises, Kegelling

The best part is that you can do them anywhere, anytime, and no one knows!


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

we call them pelvic floor exercises. i do do them , its just i didnt know what the word kegels was. 
they dont help me unfortunately in the way of pain - but i have got endrometriosis and im on medication. (MY BEST FRIEND) thats allowed me a quality of life.


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

Justean, I'm sorry to hear that you've got endometriosis. It's under control I hope. What were your symptoms? How did you know something was wrong to initiate a visit to the doc? Just wondering, as every once in a while, in the last two cycles, I've had a bit of spotting between periods, and wondered about endo. It's nothing bad, but it's not the norm for me either. I'm positive I'm not preggers. anyway, I hope you're feeling well. Sounds like the meds help


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

hi marina, i suggest if your spotting between periods , a call to the dr might be a sensible and def get checked out by a gynaecologist.
this is my field. so i know what im on about. it might be a polyp or you might need some investigation . 
im sorry if im startling you, please try and be calm. just go to the docs and tell him to refer you . and dont take no for an answer.
if it were me id go.
yes my endometriosis mainly undercontrol.
in a given cycle 3/4 weeks i would be in agony and then the 4th a period.
sometimes i just couldnt move for pain.
but im on medication called norethisterone.
it stops my periods but i do have breaks from it , as its 3 tbs a day.
im on a break now for a while, but even taking one tablet allows the quality of my life improve.
im lucky i was fortunate to have children.


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

I know, you're right. I do have my annual pap and stuff scheduled already, my doc is very busy, so I'm having to wait till end of May.

But he will see me if I'm in any pain, or if the bleeding is heavy.

It's mostly just a bit of light red spotting, with no pain. So it's a bit mysterious.

One thing, I did notice is that when it began, in Feb.. I was under an enourmous amount of stress, not sure if that could have an effect on my hormones maybe, but everything in the world that can go wrong lately is going wrong. Murphy and his laws. So I'm just trying to retain some normalcy in my life, trying to keep on keeping on.... 

It's good you were able to have kids. I know that condition if it's severe enough, can stop a woman having kids. Thank God , and also that you're getting some relief. it's hard being a girl!


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

womens stuff not nec related to pain all the time.
i dont think stress was the cause. 
its very hard being a girl - the last 6 months i have been having flushes. funny feeling .


----------

